

 iPhone man Jonathan Ive returns to Staffordshire roots  - bensummers
http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/stoke/hi/people_and_places/newsid_8777000/8777029.stm

======
gamble
So... the story is basically that a local reporter was unable to set up an
interview with an Apple exec who happened to be in the neighborhood? Shocking.
Has the Pulitzer committee seen this yet?

What is the deal with HN and Apple/iPhone stories lately? I could submit a
link to the word 'Apple' on dictionary.com and it would have ten upvotes
within the hour.

~~~
runjake
In order to prove you incorrect, I have done so at:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1533827>

4:42 PM Pacific

------
noahlt
This "article" is hilarious -- all of the interesting information in the
article is contained in the headline.

------
lotusleaf1987
In the article it says he's going to be the next CEO...yeah right! Does that
make sense to anyone?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I cannot imagine that Steve's eventual replacement will come from outside the
company. It's just not in their DNA anymore to go outside for a leader.

So, who is there?

Tim Cook - COO. Ran the company while Steve was dealing with his pancreas
issues. Not terribly inspiring, but a solid day-to-day sort of guy. I bet he
stays in his current role for the next 20 years.

Peter Oppenheimer - CFO. Not a chance.

Phil Schiller - Head of marketing. Not a chance, again. He's just not a
product guy.

Bertrand, Scott, Robert, or Mark? Maybe. Frankly, I don't think Robert is
important enough. The other guys might be.

But Ive seems to most closely resemble Jobs. I've noticed that Ive has been
making more appearances in keynotes than he used to, seemingly taking
Schiller's place in a lot of product demos. The real test will be seeing if
this sort of thing continues over the next couple years.

(names from
[http://www.google.com/finance?client=ig&q=AAPL](http://www.google.com/finance?client=ig&q=AAPL))

~~~
mattparcher
I consider Scott Forstall a strong contender. He doesn’t have the design chops
of Ive, nor the operations experience of Cook, but he has charisma and is
leading the most successful division (iPhone Software Engineering and Platform
Experience)[1].

[1] <http://bullcross.blogspot.com/2010/06/blog-post.html>

